# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Ninfa de libélula.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros abro otro nuevo tema, todos estamos acostumbrado a ver las libélulas volando con sus colores llamativos sobre estanques y lagos pero la gran parte de su vida la pasan en forma de ninfas bajo el agua.

He encontrado una y aquí os la presento. 







Como podéis comprobar no son tan bonita como en forma adulta.
La primera foto es cedida de nuestro compañero Los Terrines.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (18-may-2014),HUESITO (18-may-2014),Los terrines (18-may-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo cuatro fotos más de la ninfa de libélula.
La alimentación de la ninfa puede ser muy variada desde invertebrados como mosquitos a capturar vertebrados como renacuajos y peces.









Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (20-may-2014),HUESITO (19-may-2014),Los terrines (19-may-2014),willi (20-may-2014)

----------

